# Electronic handbrakes.



## MarkE (Sep 2, 2016)

What do you all think of these,I find them rubbish? A simple handbrake lever has done the job perfectly for decades. Now you have to press a button while pressing down on the brake pedal, wait for the brakes to disengage and quickly get onto the gas. A smooth takeaway on a hill is near impossible, so they've had to add a hill start assist button, so 2 systems for the simplest of tasks and it's still nowhere near as effective as a lever. All finesse has been lost.
While i'm at it, massive colour displays on the dash are so off putting, bring back the buttons. Modern cars eh?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

I hate them with a passion.

My tart has just got a new qashqai and this has one, if on the rare occasion I'm allowed to drive it I always look for the handbrake as I'm used to driving my tranny.


----------



## delc (Sep 2, 2016)

The electronic handbrake on my automatic Citroen C5 seems to work perfectly. Just pull the switch to apply the brake and press the accelerator pedal to go. What could be simpler?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 2, 2016)

Going forward I don't need to ping it off in my Astra as I can just drive forward, but, reversing I have to take it of with my foot on the brake? 

No idea why!


----------



## hovis (Sep 2, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Going forward I don't need to ping it off in my Astra as I can just drive forward, but, reversing I have to take it of with my foot on the brake? 

No idea why!
		
Click to expand...

Its because your astra has hill start assist.   You've no doubt noticed when you put the handbrake on whilst on a hill the car rases alot at the rear when the foot brake releases.  now imagine the car thinking your wanting to reverse and auto releasing the handbrake!!!   &#128512;


----------



## chrisd (Sep 2, 2016)

hovis said:



			Its because your astra has hill start assist.   You've no doubt noticed when you put the handbrake on whilst on a hill the car rases alot at the rear when the foot brake releases.  now imagine the car thinking your wanting to reverse and auto releasing the handbrake!!!   &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

What if I want to reverse up the hill ? :smirk:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 2, 2016)

Brilliant! Especially for hill starts.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mine works really well. Fully automatic and never have to touch it.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 2, 2016)

Must admit, much as I hate the little blighter, the handbrake set up on the Golf is brilliant. Stop the car the handbrake comes on and the engine stops, press the accelerator the engine starts and the handbrake comes off absolutely no hassle or input from human.  When I first started driving it I did reach for the lever but not now I trust it  implicitly..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 2, 2016)

Don't understand the dislike unless people don't quite know how they work. On most cars, certainly my Volvo, if the epb is on you just drive away. No clutch control required on a hill anymore. Put on the epb, when you need to move just press the accelerator and drive off. No need to do anything fancy or clever, just drive away. So simple. It disengages folks, all by itself &#128588;.


----------



## hovis (Sep 2, 2016)

I personally like them but its an expensive way to fix a non existing hardship.    One thing to note on many cars with electric handbrake is how much they cost when they go wrong (its a fortune)   also, when you come to replace the rear disks you have to pay extra because the car has to go on a computer to electronically wind off the brakes


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2016)

In my eyes it's a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.......


----------



## PIng (Sep 2, 2016)

My Citroen C4 has one that's completely automatic, and it works a treat. The only problem I have is when I have a courtesy car with a manual handbrake - always forget to put it on.

I agree though - it is a solution to a non-existent problem.


----------



## MarkE (Sep 2, 2016)

hovis beat me to it, regarding the cost. Imagine when these cars are a few years old, fixes for simple stuff like handbrakes will be so expensive to put right it will be uneconomical to repair, much like insurers now write off older cars with very minor panel damage. Manufacturers continually push more and more electronics into cars, sometimes there's nothing wrong with the old analogue way of doing things.


----------



## DCB (Sep 2, 2016)

I've a Citroen DS4 and it works a treat on mine. No issues at all.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

DCB said:



			I've a Citroen DS4 and it works a treat on mine. No issues at all.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this today and thought your moderators job must be paying well


----------



## gregers (Sep 2, 2016)

got this on my tiguan,took a bit of time to get used to it and sometimes you do have to press the gas lever a tad hard to get it to disengage.
1 thing that is a royal pain in the arriss is the fact you have to wear the seat belt at all times even when reversing or the car dont go anywhere.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 2, 2016)

I love mine.Missus this it is great for hill starts.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 3, 2016)

The disco commercial i drive has one but u get charged to service it,


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2016)

Think they are brilliant. The new Qashqai's and X-Trails have them. Just put your foot on the gas and it will come off automatically. Stop the engine and it comes on automatically again.
What's not to like?
And the added bonus is that you no longer get customers coming in asking if they can get their handbrakes adjusted because their cars won't hold on a hill.
Vauxhall were the worst, but Nissan run them a close second.


----------



## Doh (Sep 3, 2016)

just change my car and it's these first time I have had an EHB so just getting used to it. God knows how the misses will cope she would drive a horse and cart if she could.


----------



## SteveJay (Sep 3, 2016)

Had my CLA almost a year now and have probably pressed the handbrake button 4 times. It is totally automatic and efficient. 
I also like the fact that it makes the centre console so much neater - mine is an auto and the gear shift is via the steering column and paddles, so I don't have anything sticking up from the centre console


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 3, 2016)

chrisd said:



			What if I want to reverse up the hill ? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were already over the hill .. 



They have given alota  trouble on the VW range 05-09 & still are even now , newer ones seem to be fine tho ,


----------



## freddielong (Sep 3, 2016)

The one in my Passat works perfectly turns off automatically when you go forward press of a switch when you stop nice and smooth.


----------



## TonyN (Sep 3, 2016)

The one on my A6 is brilliant. It has  an electrical handbrake and auto footbrake. If you switch the auto brake on it just holds when you're stationary. Dont even need the handbrake. You just just drive off and it releases. Forwards or backwards, hill or no hill, it works out it all out effortlessly. 

It auto switches to the handbrake too when you push the ignition button to turn engine off. 

Only time you need to hold footbrake is when you try to move without seat belt. A message displays on the dash I assume as a safety feature. 

What about mercedes foot (hand) brakes. That is a system that I can not get on with
 Awful.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 3, 2016)

Luddites!

Lets do away with power steering too...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2016)

I find it's the elderly that really struggle with them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2016)

Imurg said:



			In my eyes it's a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.......
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer. And don't start me on traction control systems and the like on motorcycles. There seems to be a determination to engineer any skill out of driving or riding.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2016)

chrisd said:



			What if I want to reverse up the hill ? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...




bladeplayer said:



			I thought you were already over the hill .. 

Click to expand...

It's a good job I'm reading this on an iPad as the coffee is much easier to wipe off.....


----------



## freddielong (Sep 3, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is the correct answer. And don't start me on traction control systems and the like on motorcycles. There seems to be a determination to engineer any skill out of driving or riding.
		
Click to expand...

Its not just driving they are trying to do the same with golf


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Its not just driving they are trying to do the same with golf
		
Click to expand...

Fair point.


----------



## MarkE (Sep 3, 2016)

Alright, I surrender. Seems i'm outnumbered on this one.


----------



## DCB (Sep 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I saw this today and thought your moderators job must be paying well 








Click to expand...

If only, a bit ostentatious  for my liking .....   well, maybe not


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2016)

delc said:



			The electronic handbrake on my automatic Citroen C5 seems to work perfectly. Just pull the switch to apply the brake and press the accelerator pedal to go. What could be simpler?
		
Click to expand...


But when the battery goes flat, and you have no jump leads, how can you push start the car?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2016)

Why do you need a hand brake in an automatic?


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 3, 2016)

To do handbrake turns!!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			I thought you were already over the hill .. 



 ,
		
Click to expand...

Correct, but there's another hill just the other side!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 4, 2016)

Cars are becoming more autonomous and also more connected. Electronic handbrakes are just an extremely minor thing compared to what will be done for you by the car in the next couple of decades or so.


----------



## MarkE (Sep 4, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Cars are becoming more autonomous and also more connected. Electronic handbrakes are just an extremely minor thing compared to what will be done for you by the car in the next couple of decades or so.
		
Click to expand...

I know, also many disasters waiting to happen as well. I just can't get my head round why anyone would want a car to take control.


----------



## Jensen (Sep 4, 2016)

TonyN said:



			What about mercedes foot (hand) brakes. That is a system that I can not get on with
 Awful.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem with automatic, I had one on my c class. 
However would be a nightmare on a manual, but then you don't buy any Merc unless it's auto.


----------



## Jensen (Sep 4, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Why do you need a hand brake in an automatic?
		
Click to expand...

For when you sit in stationary traffic for say at traffic lights or lengthy quees.
Rather than just sit with my foot on the brake I used to pop it in neutral and put on the footbrake/handbrake in my Merc.
Only used Park when fully stopping.
Don't know if I'm wrong but I did this to save wear


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 4, 2016)

Not really a fan on EHB, but when working my VW van, which is DSG, I only use the hand brake overnight or if parked on a steep hill. With my car (Skoda Superb manual) I always leave it in gear when parked, so the handbrake is only ever a back up anyway. 
I do prefer a manual lever though,much more basic and  far too much is given over to electronics I feel.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 4, 2016)

Imurg said:



			In my eyes it's a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.......
		
Click to expand...

As are most of these things on a car.

Some things are essential like key ignitions. Air con is the only "extra" i would look for in a car and a digital radio would be nice. I suppose ISOfix is also required now...

You can keep your heated seats, mirrors and screens, I just put on an extra layer and enjoy the exercise of clearing my glass with a scraper when needed.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			As are most of these things on a car.

Some things are essential like key ignitions. Air con is the only "extra" i would look for in a car and a digital radio would be nice. I suppose ISOfix is also required now...

You can keep your heated seats, mirrors and screens, I just put on an extra layer and enjoy the exercise of clearing my glass with a scraper when needed.
		
Click to expand...

At least heated mirrors and screens serve a purpose that the car can't already do perfectly acceptably.


----------



## MarkE (Sep 4, 2016)

Also what I don't get. Surely it's cheaper for car makers to fit a handbrake lever and cable rather than an an EHB and Hill start assist system. If it was a money saving exercise I could see the merit. Unless of course they are looking ahead to the maintenance of these systems which will be more of a money maker than just adjusting  a cable.


----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2016)

..................... and what's the deal with rain sensing wipers?
I know when it's raining, my windscreen gets wet!
It's ridiculous, utterly ridiculous.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 4, 2016)

Took me 10 minutes to get the hang of the EHB on my Skoda Superb. Now I think it's great. I just touch the accelerator and Robert is your Mother's brother.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 5, 2016)

Imurg said:



			At least heated mirrors and screens serve a purpose that the car can't already do perfectly acceptably.
		
Click to expand...

I see every extra on a car as something that can go wrong and I have to pay to get fixed...

Cars to me are to get from A to B and nothing more.

I wouldn't pay extra to get heated seats on a bus to work...


----------



## woody69 (Sep 5, 2016)

A lot of moaning and grumpy old men in this thread it seems. Don't like change much eh?


----------



## jdpjamesp (Sep 5, 2016)

I had a Vauxhall before with one on. I much prefer the lever, but at least this one was intelligent. It would disengage when the revs reached a certain point, so you could lift the clutch to the bite point and then give it gas, so hill starts were fine.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 5, 2016)

Both Mercedes I have are fitted with electronic park brakes and both are automatics. Can't fault the parking brake as it doesn't need brake applied or anything. 
Mercedes has a hold brake system on autos that works by just depressing the brake pedal firmly when stationary. This acts like a parking brake but without needing to apply it. Great system.


----------



## MarkE (Sep 5, 2016)

woody69 said:



			A lot of moaning and grumpy old men in this thread it seems. Don't like change much eh?
		
Click to expand...

Not change for changes sake. Did'nt take long to lower the tone to insulting us oldies.:ears:


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2016)

not a fan TBH, everything now is over engineered. if it broke or the thing went wrong it was just a bit of cable and could be replaced very easily, but not now.

I'm not sure what you would do now if you needed a bump start with flat battery.


----------



## woody69 (Sep 5, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			not a fan TBH, everything now is over engineered. if it broke or the thing went wrong it was just a bit of cable and could be replaced very easily, but not now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm no mechanic, but I am pretty sure that statement is incorrect. EPB actual have fewer moving parts and therefore result in less warranty claims and / or repairs. 

EPB are lighter than traditional handbrake systems, therefore it is more fuel efficient, saving you cash (albeit a small amount).

They are also safer as they can engage automatically if you forget to put them on (some models). They also use same ABS braking system so shouldn't lock the wheels up when applied during an emergency stop, like a traditional handbrake system would.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 5, 2016)

All i want to know is, can i still do handbrake turns if i have an EPB?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 5, 2016)

Rooter said:



			All i want to know is, can i still do handbrake turns if i have an EPB?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not. Not that I have tried it of course.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 5, 2016)

MarkE said:



			I know, also many disasters waiting to happen as well.* I just can't get my head round why anyone would want a car to take control*.
		
Click to expand...

At some stage you may not have the choice.  The biggest companies in the world (Apple, Google, and also Uber who I know are not one of the biggest but have quickly become the leaders in their filed of transport) are throwing serious money at this. 

The basic reason is safety, once you can remove the stupid human driver who causes the majority of accidents then you will reduce the amount of accidents caused by human stupidity. Not sure about anyone else, but I think in the last 10 journeys I have taken on the motorway network that was over 50 miles I have been held up because of an accident. And drive anywhere on a motorway and you will see an example of stupid and potentially dangerous driving pretty much straight away   Also roads are getting more and more congested in most developed nations and especially round urban areas, the roads can not cope. So the theory is that if you have a system where all journeys are planned and controlled by technology then it will work better. 

A lot of this is currently up for grabs and no one really knows what will happen, but many countries are very interested in connected cars/big data and autonomous cars. Which as I have said, will make the fuss over not having an electronic handbrake look like very small beer.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			At some stage you may not have the choice.  The biggest companies in the world (Apple, Google, and also Uber who I know are not one of the biggest but have quickly become the leaders in their filed of transport) are throwing serious money at this. 

The basic reason is safety, once you can remove the stupid human driver who causes the majority of accidents then you will reduce the amount of accidents caused by human stupidity. Not sure about anyone else, but I think in the last 10 journeys I have taken on the motorway network that was over 50 miles I have been held up because of an accident. And drive anywhere on a motorway and you will see an example of stupid and potentially dangerous driving pretty much straight away   Also roads are getting more and more congested in most developed nations and especially round urban areas, the roads can not cope. So the theory is that if you have a system where all journeys are planned and controlled by technology then it will work better. 

A lot of this is currently up for grabs and no one really knows what will happen, but many countries are very interested in connected cars/big data and autonomous cars. Which as I have said, will make the fuss over not having an electronic handbrake look like very small beer.
		
Click to expand...

They say that driverless cars are just around the corner but you can't let a single driverless car loose until all cars are driverless.
As you say, you have to take away the stupidity of the driver and until all drivers are removed you can't give it the green light.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2016)

Before driverless we will have driver assisted. We have a type of this already, Volvo has pilot assist which locks on to the car in front and accelerates and decelerates accordingly. Driver assisted cars make a lot of sense in terms of keeping traffic moving on busy roads.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 5, 2016)

When we get fully driverless cars does that mean I can have a skinfull and get the car to drive me home while I sit in the back on the understanding that I won't be "drunk in charge of a motor vehicle"? And will I still need insurance or will I be covered by the manufacturer as it is their product that has caused the accident?


----------



## TonyN (Sep 5, 2016)

Not in our life time will we see driverless cars on the road in the UK. 

Who would be held accountable if the car run a red light? Failed to stop? Turned wrong way down a one way street? Mistook a white trailer unit for the sky and ploughed into another vehicle?

Driver assisted is already here and works well, but driverless? Never in our lifetime! 

Not even trains, trams or airplaines are there yet.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Before driverless we will have driver assisted. We have a type of this already, Volvo has pilot assist which locks on to the car in front and accelerates and decelerates accordingly. Driver assisted cars make a lot of sense in terms of keeping traffic moving on busy roads.
		
Click to expand...

Nissan will be coming out with a driver assisted Qashqai within the next year.
Big inroads are being made into this technology by all the manufacturers.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 6, 2016)

TonyN said:



*Not in our life time will we see driverless cars on the road in the UK. *

Who would be held accountable if the car run a red light? Failed to stop? Turned wrong way down a one way street? Mistook a white trailer unit for the sky and ploughed into another vehicle?

Driver assisted is already here and works well, but driverless? Never in our lifetime! 

Not even trains, trams or airplaines are there yet.
		
Click to expand...

Depends how old you are 

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-ne...ch-sets-out-new-uk-driverless-car-legislation


----------

